

Bolivia President's Flight: What Really Happened - unreal37
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/07/03/evo-morales-controversial-flight-over-europe-minute-by-heavily-disputed-minute/

======
weinzierl
“We need to land because we cannot get a correct indication of the fuel
indication – we need to land”

My explanation is that they were heading back to Moscow, but then were not
sure if they had enough fuel because of a problem with the fuel indicator, so
they asked for permission to land in Vienna.

------
pitiburi
?? Ecuador and Bolivia don't even have common borders....

~~~
unreal37
Brain freeze. Fixed the title.

